# Looking to re-home two males in York PA!



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I have two boys here, Moose (berk) and Quinn (hooded) who need new homes. I have 6 rats now as of today and I think this is the best for me and the babies. They are about 2 and a half months old, and I'll put pictures below. 

The reason for my rehoming is that, not only is 6 rats kind of pushing the limit, but Quinn is very anti-social. He does not like to be held or pet. I need someone who works with immersing rats like this and will work with him until he loves his owner. Moose is pretty social, but beware when giving him treats. He will likely bite your finger, so to keep that from happening, set the treat a distance infront of him. 

You cannot take only one rat. They are brothers, and need to stay together. 

Under NO circumstances will these rats become snake food. If you do wish to take them, I must see your current rats first. I'm willing to travel to York, Lancaster and Philadelphia. If you live farther than these areas we might need to meet up somewhere. 

I do not want any money for them, just a loving home. Here's a picture, with Quinn on the left and Moose on the right. If you want better pictures, just ask!













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Oh, I wish I could help. I'm rather maxed out myself here. =(


----------

